
Show HN: Relocate.me – Make job relocation easy - Lexandrit
https://relocate.me/?utm=5a3224fe647823.15009799
======
Lexandrit
Hi HN!

A few words about us...

First off, I'm happy that we made this and Relocate.me is finally live.

Our aim is quite simple – to make job relocation easy.

The relocation process is often stressful and fraught with uncertainty.
Hundreds of questions go through your mind each day: Where to start? Where to
search for jobs that are ready to sponsor your visa? What are the salaries
like in a new country? How much income tax will you have to pay? And so on.

That’s why we put together tons of useful relocation info, salary calculators,
accurate relocation tips, expat stories, and overseas jobs with guaranteed
relocation packages – all in one source.

Tons of work has been done. Hope the platform will help in your job move. Good
luck!

~~~
andrewstetsenko
Just checked out the website and seems like a good option to search
relocation.

However, would be cool to add more jobs in Asia. I think this is more than
popular destination now.

~~~
masha_richi
Agree! There are so many people willing to relocate to Dubai, for instance.

PS: Love the concept of Relocate.me!

~~~
Python-dev
Why do you think Dubai is a popular destination now?

~~~
masha_richi
Because one of the lowest tax rates in the world make UAE (and Dubai
specifically) very attractive place for relocation

~~~
Python-dev
oh, really? Maybe I should read more about this country :) Thanks!

------
hunglee2
Be great if you could do a deeper dive into what it's like living in one of
these cities.

I'm not saying 'be lonely planet' for developers, but something a little about
the neighbourhoods in Berlin etc.

------
RomanDnipro
Thank you for content, its helpful and very easy to use.

~~~
Lexandrit
written with love ;) Thank you for your words!

------
danyabu
Are you planning to add jobs for non-engineers too?

~~~
Lexandrit
We were thinking about it, but we should keep a niche to keep the platform
alive. Scaling the platform to different professions is possible when at least
one works really good.

------
0391f724a5
What the differences with Linkedin?

